# From "walker" to wheelchair! No pity, please.



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I’m so glad you’re able to stay in your own home. That was what my mom (at 90) chose, too, and though it did have its difficulties, she was so much happier. She had home care workers who came and went, a woman who made lunches and brought them to the house, one homecare person who drove her to WalMart, etc. to just get out of the house.

You definitely seem very self-sufficient, with a positive attitude. You’re going to make the most out of every minute, I can tell. We sometimes have to find new ways to do things, but you sound like you adapt very well.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

What a wonderful outlook on life!!
We don't know what tomorrow will bring so that is why I endeavour to live each day to the fullest.
I wish you well.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

what a dynamite attitude you have, just roll your wheelchair over the toes of any doubters and keep on enjoying each day


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I love your approach to life and living. Keep going and ‘do not go gentle into that good night’.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

And you'll always have a seat in crowded places!


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

bundyanne07 said:


> What a wonderful outlook on life!!
> We don't know what tomorrow will bring so that is why I endeavour to live each day to the fullest.
> I wish you well.


Well said.


----------



## ammie (Mar 11, 2011)

Blessings to you, and to your children who respect your wishes. I'm 82, hope I make it to my 90s too. I am blessed with a super family too. At least your knitting fingers are in great shape, we can be thankful for that. Good luck in finding the perfect chair for you. Keep in touch.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

You have earned the right to be seated. When my grandson was in a wheelchair I was always having to have him hold my purse while I pushed the chair. I finally crocheted a custom mesh bag to hang across the handles to hold my purse, our water bottles, and a small amount of "whatever". I took cotton yarn and made a chain just about the distance between the handles. Turn and dc into the front lp of the 5th chain, ch2, sk 2 ch, dc in f lp of next chain. Do this across the chain, turn, and work in the other lps of the chain. join. Work in rounds until desired length, perhaps using a purse to measure. do 2-3 rnds of sc into each st around then chain loops at each end of the bag, long enough to attach to the handles of the chair. then do 2 more rnds of sc around, including the loops. There! you have a custom pouch. You can use acrylic but allow for stretching, I used cotton because I had some handy.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Glad you can manage to stay at home. I've got a couple doors that would be problems. I'd be interested in what you found out about wheelchairs. Hope I never need one but I turn 81 in a couple days so it might be coming.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

What a great attitude. Love it. We should all be so positive.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Keep your positive attitude! I am sure it has seen you through many ups and downs in life.

Pity, understandably, is not necessary. Rather, celebrate your life, and it sounds like that is exactly what you are doing!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

At 91, you are blessed. Our neighbor is 93 and has begun to eat much less and is not sitting outside daily like he did. He is from Wisconsin and spends 6 mo. in Florida. My son drives him to Dr. appt. and other places and this year I've been trying to make sure he has a meal a day. Unfortunately, he only eats half and then has the other half the next day. It really isn't enough, but it is better than nothing. 

Try to keep that positive attitude and I'm sure you'll be joining us here for quite some time. Remember that they say -- 'getting old is not for sissies'. No wheelies!


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

What a wonderful attitude Hildy, thank you for passing on your wisdom! 
And I dare say, as good as your kids are, you made them that way


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

You certainly have a great attitude and very understanding children! There are medical supply places where you can purchase a wheel chair, also I think that Costco carries wheelchairs. 

One place often overlooked is craigslist.org. Many times, you can pick up an almost new wheelchair there. When assessing a used wheelchair, look carefully at the arm rests - first part to go bad. You don't want to purchase one if the arm rests are starting to crack as they are very hard to find replacements.


----------



## mover (Jan 13, 2018)

Great attitude.When I was a student nurse,an elderly patient had a breast removed.Wheeling her back to her room from recovery,she looked at me and said "I won't be wearing my bikini anymore".We both had a chuckle.????♥


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Look into motorized scooters that you can get around in. They are expensive, but if you can afford one, they are wonderful. My mother had a motorized scooter that she moved around her house in and she loved it. Sometimes you can find used ones that aren't so expensive. Check out estate sales and garage sales and you might get one for fairly cheap. 

And, 91 is not that old. My mother was using her little scooter until she was 94 so... go for it! You've still got some good years in you.


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

I love your spirit. Keep going. 91 is just a number and like you said, "your not dead yet" I love it.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

If you need a short ramp ones meant to be used to put things like a mower into the back of a truck are much cheaper than ones for wheelchairs, we just happened to have a set in the shed. Medicare covers wheelchairs AND a memory foam or air cushion to go in it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

My Mum is tiny, 90 pounds, they came and measured her for her chair after the two broken hips. It is easy for her to maneuver, her arms and hands are not very strong anymore, she is 98. 
She still walks everyday with a walker and the aides follow with the chair. She picks a picture on the hall wall and says I will go to the old barn etc. Different spot depending on her energy level. And they do not argue about a short walk day! 
This transition for you is a blessing compared to falling and breaking anything, imho. And just wonderful news about staying in your own home! Knit on!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Why would you have to buy a wheelchair? Should be provided by Medicare once you have gotten to the point of needing it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

You have a wonderful outlook. How wonderful you can stay in your home. Your children are a blessing. Best of luck to you. Enjoy each day as it seems you do.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

I don’t pity you, I admire you. You’re an inspiration.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh! My cup runneth over! Thanks everybody! You all came thru with kindness and encouragement, which didn't surprise me. KP friends are the best in the world! Told my darling daughter, and she said check Medicare, also, for chair. I love the idea of "motorized"! Do y'all remember last year when I first tried a motorized cart in grocery store? Mama Andretti!!! I pity my walls and doorways! Woohoo! ???????????? loads of love to all!


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

I would like to err on the positive side and believe you will get better, lots of hugs and good wishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

You and me, gal!! Three days ago, my legs were okay! So, yes, always a possitive outlook. You know as soon as I get a wheelchair, my legs will get better!!!????????


----------



## Tante B (Feb 21, 2017)

God Bless ya Hildy. Love your spunk.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

What a wonderful attitude. Bless you..


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Bless you. Stay positive and you will be with us a long time yet


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Hildy, just sent you a pm with information you will need.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Great attitude, that counts for a lot. Now no popping wheelies in the new chair when you get it!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

What a spirit! Wonderful kids to keep you happy and independent.
Get a wheelchair and have fun cruising around.
Hope you'll have many, many happy mornings!!!!!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I love your attitude and hope your wheels give you freedom and access. Your kids sound great, you must be a wonderful mother!


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


For you, my KP friend - God Bless

If Tomorrow Never Comes by Ronan Keating
Sometimes late at night 
I lie awake and watch her sleeping 
She's lost in peaceful dreams 
So I turn out the lights and lay there in the dark 
And the thought crosses my mind 
If I never wake up in the morning 
Would she ever doubt the way I feel 
About her in my heart
If tomorrow never comes 
Will she know how much I loved her 
Did I try in every way to show her every day 
That she's my only one 
And if my time on earth were through 
And she must face this world without me 
Is the love I gave her in the past 
Gonna be enough to last 
If tomorrow never comes
'Cause I've lost loved ones in my life 
Who never knew how much I loved them 
Now I live with the regret 
That my true feelings for them never were revealed 
So I made a promise to myself 
To say…


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

You are an inspiration, Hildy! You have a terrific attitude!


----------



## nanaakb1 (Mar 9, 2017)

jmcret05 said:


> At 91, you are blessed. Our neighbor is 93 and has begun to eat much less and is not sitting outside daily like he did. He is from Wisconsin and spends 6 mo. in Florida. My son drives him to Dr. appt. and other places and this year I've been trying to make sure he has a meal a day. Unfortunately, he only eats half and then has the other half the next day. It really isn't enough, but it is better than nothing.
> 
> Try to keep that positive attitude and I'm sure you'll be joining us here for quite some time. Remember that they say -- 'getting old is not for sissies'. No wheelies!


Bless you. Exactly what our world needs: people looking out for one another and you taught youbson well.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Such a wonderful outlook you have! God Bless you! My mom is 94. A few weeks ago they told us she might have only hours to a day to live. Well, she showed them! Yesterday she was walking all around her assisted living home with my daughter, eating all her meals and getting started on a sweater for her great great granddaughter, who is due in July! She knows her time here with us is limited....she has so many health issues, but she's determined to live each day to the fullest.


----------



## Nanna Kath (Apr 3, 2011)

I am very impressed by your attitude. Now whenever I get the tendency to wallow in the "poor me's" I'll think of you


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

That’s great have no pity for me I tried to keep my mother home but after her third stroke it was hard enjoy life.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful outlook and terrific kids!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Each day is a present from God..How we receive it is up to us...You have a wonderful outlook..God Bless You!


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

I like you. You're my kind of lady. I am diabetic and will probably have my feet amputated at some point. I plan to get a scooter, a Hell's Angel jacket and go for it! Maybe we could get matching jackets!


----------



## GrammiePatty (Feb 13, 2015)

What a beg start to our day! Bless you for sharing!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You are one positive lovely lady. I'm 78 and have a cleaner coming in once a fortnight to vacuum and wash the tiles, I hope I will still be around when I'm 91 and have my dependency. God bless you, my dear.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for your good attitude and a good reminder! Prayers that your days are filled with joyful blessings!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Dear Hildy3,

Your attitude is a blessing to others for sure. God knows the days he has for you and each one is a blessing for you and others. I am much younger but due to many health issues I use a walker most of the time and a wheelchair in certain circumstances. You will get used to it like anything else and you have your knitting and crocheting that is a blessing too. I do a lot of charity knitting and it makes me feel like I have accomplished something of purpose and blessing for another. Lots of little toys and dolls for the Franklin Graham shoe box ministry items. Blessing to you.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Just think of the challenges you can make for wheel chair races! (we used to do this in the hospital...Bad me!)

You have spunk, faith and rock my dear!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

God Bless your attitude reminding us tomorrow isn't promised make the most of today and stay active! Remember those children you are bragging on you raised them and you did well.
Tonda USA


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

my aunt is 93 (94 in Aug)...last month she upped and decided to live at the senior center living assisted complex....she is going to sell her home (divide some of the profits between 2 kids)...she is going to have to down-size her accumulations of over 60 yrs...she asked me to help my female cousin do this...the son is in Fla..and is no help at all (except to ask for a penny or 2) some of the things are antiques or close to it...so we will have a lot to do and think about...she said that she couldn't be happier to get rid of the big house and move into something smaller...she can still do a walker so is not completely immobile...the other sister(90) last of 6 sisters is 95% blind...her son is trying to talk her into the same complex to be near her sister...she is balking...BUT the Dr said if she has one more falling episode he will sign off to put her into the assisted living...SO FAR she has no broken any bones...at 73 the oldest cousin of 25 i have been 'elected' to help out...i just hope i can make the 'right' decision when DH and i reach the stage of immobility...take care and one day at a time... :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Your attitude towards life is an inspiration to all of us that haven't reached 91 yet! I am so glad that your children have the same outlook as you do about staying put. Go ahead and get yourself that wheelchair with racing stripes! :sm17: Keep up your positive attitude, and don't forget to keep in touch with your KP family and friends so that we all know how you are making out!


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

You are my hero! I want to be like you when I reach my 90s. You are not only helping yourself, but your family as well. I'm sure they want you to be happy and do your own thing as long as possible. Keep up the great attitude.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

If Tomorrow Never Comes lyrics. Search this and it will come up. Beautiful Song!


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

I apologize. I didn't look back to see that someone had already sent the lyrics to you.


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Hi there hildy3. I have been using a wheelchair for three years now, I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and can only walk short distances. I have great fun in my chair it keeps me mobile and there are lots of things I couldn't do without it. You are right to embrace it, it is not the end of the world and I have met some lovely helpful people while using it. It is a pity we aren't closer we could go out together and paint the town red, doing wheelies and showing these young kids how it is done. Take care and keep your no pity attitude, life is for living grab it with both hands. :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Girl Friday (Jan 13, 2014)

What an awesome attitude you have. You are an inspiration to all of us! Let us know how you get on. I doubt you will now have time to sit and knit as youll be more mobile than before. Enjoy it.


----------



## Stellanator (Oct 8, 2017)

Hildy, you sound like a wonderful woman. As an 80 year old boss of mine used to say "You are on the right side of the grass!"


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I love your approach to life and living. Keep going and 'do not go gentle into that good night'.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Love your attitude! My Mom had the same, as her disability got worse, her attitude was, I'm going to enjoy what I can ! (especially people!) She spread joy to many healthy/not disabled persons, and really made a difference. Best wishes for you and your kids!


hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

What a good outlook. I hope you enjoy many more days to knit or crochet.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Love your ATTITUDE! Wish you were my neighbor! I would gladly help you out and then sit and knit or whatever with YOU!


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

What a great attitude. You are blessed ❤


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Great attitude, glad you can stay in your home. God Bless


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

That's the spirit. Bless you and keep you. Have a happy day. Sounds like you are strong enough to see sunshine not the clouds


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What a delightful post!!! And coincidentally I have a friend who is facing a very similar situation right this minute. She actually has gone from cane to walker to needing assisted living. The next few days will tell for her as she fell last night. She will be 92 on April 15. And you sound like one smart and chipper cookie! What a wonderful attitude you seem to have about things. I love every word of your post and wish you were close enough to hug. Consider this a cyber hug from jberg.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


God bless you. I struggle some days with my FMS. I am nowhere near 91 and I think your positivity wonderful. We are only called to walk day by day. Lets do it.


----------



## iyaya (Jan 26, 2014)

Your Doctor said it will only get worse but have you asked a physical therapist?? Wheelchairs are often available through your health care provider and a "decline in function" qualifies for home health. Check it out!


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh Hildy, I just pray that if the good Lord lets me reach your age that I’m as spry and have my wits about me...my poor dad is 93 and has dementia...he still can shuffle around but due to anger has to be medicated then just is content to sit and a conversation is one sided, heart breaking. So no pity from me...you are truly blessed and go for that electric scooter and squeeze every joyous second out of each precious day God gives you. Thank you for being an encouragement to all us kprs ...we are saying a prayer for you friend.


----------



## BettyLeo (Dec 19, 2013)

Message


----------



## arlo (Dec 27, 2012)

It sounds like you are too Blessed to be stressed ,Hildy. You have a positive attitude on life, i am 82, and i found the more i complained , the more defeated i became. It is reading post of people with a positive attitude like you, my attitude is changing. You're an inspiration to others. Bless you.. Arlene


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

Hildy, what an inspiration you are! Be thankful every day, that's the theme for this week for me, it seems. God has been whispering it in my ear a lot, and I (and everyone really) have a LOT to be thankful for! Keep shining bright, Hildy!!!


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello Hildy, I am 91 also and use a walker. I live by myself in a nice apartment with sunny south windows. One of my daughters lives nearby and takes me where I need to go and does all of my shopping for me. Reading, knitting, interesting items on the computer and TV keep me on a regular schedule! Two or three times a week we go out to dinner. Life is good. Phyllis


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> And you'll always have a seat in crowded places!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for your great attitude. My mother is still in her own home (will be 97 in May). She uses a walker and still drives locally while I drive her elsewhere. Her problems are pain - back and feet so she uses a walker; she tends to fall even then, but health is otherwise good. i'm sure you'll find the right wheelchair and can enjoy your days in your "chariot".


----------



## sewinggayle (Feb 23, 2018)

what a wonderful life attitude. None of us know each days outcome we should just live every moment with faith,smiles,hope,family,love. My father is 93,living at home,and I see him daily to say ,hi,bring a meal,give a hug,get a hug. He still drives,limited from home to store because of decreasing vision. Knows he will stop all together very soon. One thing I will never do is take away his dignity with words or actions. He provided for our family, was our strength,our rock. It is difficult to now parent my parent, but I am so honored to be able to be in this phase of his life . I wouldn't miss a moment. I sit and listen to his stories and his memories. Because when he is gone, the stories stop and he will just be a memory. I treasure every moment.


----------



## ollie (Feb 15, 2011)

It is a wonderful song - didn't have time to read all 6 pages, so I hope I'm not adding to everyone's reading

Sometimes late at night 
I lie awake and watch her sleeping 
She's lost in peaceful dreams 
So I turn out the lights and lay there in the dark 
And the thought crosses my mind 
If I never wake up in the morning 
Would she ever doubt the way I feel 
About her in my heart
If tomorrow never comes 
Will she know how much I loved her 
Did I try in every way to show her every day 
That she's my only one 
And if my time on earth were through 
And she must face this world without me 
Is the love I gave her in the past 
Gonna be enough to last 
If tomorrow never comes
'Cause I've lost loved ones in my life 
Who never knew how much I loved them 
Now I live with the regret 
That my true feelings for them never were revealed 
So I made a promise to myself 
To say each day how much she means to me 
And avoid that circumstance 
Where there's no second chance to tell her how I feel
If tomorrow never comes 
Will she know how much I loved her 
Did I try in every way to show her every day 
That she's my only one 
And if my time on earth were through 
And she must face this world without me 
Is the love I gave her in the past 
Gonna be enough to last 
If tomorrow never comes
So tell that someone that you love 
Just what you're thinking of 
If tomorrow never comes
Songwriters: Kent Evan Blazy / Troyal Garth Brooks
If Tomorrow Never Comes lyrics © Universal Music Publishing Group


----------



## Wildchild (Aug 16, 2016)

Install wheelie bars, so you can do those wheelies and scare the devil out of people who think you're "too crippled" to do for yourself. LOL!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

You GO GIRL!!! Your zest for life is contagious...keep up the good work!! HUGS...GG


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

You are lucky. My Mom who lives with us is on a walker. When the time comes that she has to transition to the wheelchair full time (right now we only use it when we go out of the house), unfortunately, she will have to enter our local nursing home as the wheelchair is too wide for our hallways and doorways. She requires a bariatric chair which is quite a bit larger than a regular chair. We hope that she can maintain on thw walker for some time to come.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I am glad you are able to remain in your home...as the song says, "Roll with it, Baby"


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

I am really impressed that you can use a computer. You go girl! We are enjoying each day with you no matter what your age.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Your Nexicare may pay for the r a cc art type chair. It won't if you are in a bag home tho. Sounds as though you bloom where planted. God Bless.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


In 20014 at the age of 68 i had a stroke and lost the use of my left side. I was determined that i was not going to give up my love of knitting and told the physios at the stroke unit that my main aim besides getting up and about was getting back to knitting. They helped me but i am slower and don't do too many fancy patterns. Having left hospital i then fell ahd my hip pinned and dislocated my shoulder all on the stroke side But dispite this i stlll manage to knit and have taken up craft and card making (with help from the people in the group) and my husband who can knit. So like you i am determine to continue at 72.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

You not only inspire us to take "creative" action when dealing with the inevitable, but do it with humor.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

God has blessed you with a long life that you have lived well. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

You not only inspire us to take "creative" action when dealing with the inevitable, but do it with humor.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Great attitude. God bless you.


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh my what a splendid attitude you do have and your children are doing just wonderful in fulfilling 
Your needs just the way you want them!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Blessings on you and your children. Live it to the end, young lady!


----------



## Jodi k. (May 3, 2014)

That attitude is what I aspire to have. Thank you for the perspective and the joy shared.
Go heavy!


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

We needed a wheelchair for my mom on occasions, my sister found a "transport chair" that was much lighter and easier to handle than the regular collapsible chair that was available through the senior center. I could pick it up and get it into the trunk of the car, or just tuck it in the back seat. 
My sister had a chair that was very heavy and fought me every step of the way, fortunately it was just for a broken bone.

Good luck with your search, and depending on where you need to go with it, be aware of who needs to handle the chair. I know the transport chair was SO much easier to handle. Comfor and quality was the same as a regular chair.
Take care,


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Glad to hear that you are still enjoying life!

My aunt is 94 (95 in May),and was having trouble walking at home with her walker. She was rather isolated, also. Due to a number of circumstances, she ended up in a lovely assisted living facility. She is so happy! She has made friends quickly there, and is needlepointing while her friend crochets. She is also salad to be relieved of the chore of cooking after all her years. 

I hope to hear that you are staying active, at least socially! You sound like a wonderful lady.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

When you choose your wheelchair, inquire about the weight. Many chairs now are lightweight and can easily be lifted into the trunk of a car -- the weight is important because it is most often women who are the ones taking you where you need to go. There are also scooters that are convertible to electric wheelchairs. I bought one on EBay for my aunt. I don't know if Medicare will pay for one like that. 

If you are able to roll the chair yourself, be certain not to choose a 'transport' chair -- the ones with 4 smaller wheels. Those can't be 'motivated' by the passenger.

You'll now have the ability to have a good size bag for your knitting that travels with you all the time -- and I just know you'll have a big smile to carry you along.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I pray my 77 year old Mom will one day have your attitude and that in my future years, I will too. Enjoy every day, and do wheelies if you want to ????


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

God bless you. Keep thinking that way and you will live to be 100+.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I see nothing to pity you about. You wake up in the morning (a big bonus), you are alert and have your mental faculties. Who cares if you need a walker or wheelchair. Hey, you get to use those motorized scooters, I wish I had a reason for those. Enjoy your life. You have reasonable health. Way to go Hildy3.


----------



## Knitty1 (Sep 10, 2012)

You have a wonderful attitude and thank you for sharing.


----------



## chardon62 (Apr 3, 2014)

I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU AND YOUR ATTITUDE IT GAVE ME TIME TO THINK.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

A wonderful outlook. Yeah for you! Keep on keeping on.????


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

You have a great attitude, I have problems with the legs and I am only 82, but I try not to use a cane yet. Best of luck to you Attitude goes a long way. reach for 96


----------



## evelyn74 (Dec 8, 2016)

I can only hope, that if the Lord blesses me with as many years on this earth, that my attitude is as good as yours! You are truly an inspiration to us all. You are a warm, caring person with years of wisdom and advice to share! Good luck finding a good wheelchair. Get an electric one, or a mobility scooter! I can't remember the name of the ones they used to advertise on TV. Get one! lol


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

You are an inspiration! Thank you for your uplifting post.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

What a positive attitude! God bless you!


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Good for you! A blessing to be in your own home and also a blessing that there are such inventions as walkers, wheelchairs,etc! Sounds like with your attitude and your family you’ll live out your days gracefully and happy!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


????


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Good for you. I work with a lot of seniors. They live in a retirement community. So there is a lot of extra help. I clean for them, but I also visit and help with other things. Each has their own apartment. I love helping the people. They are like my parents. It's a nice relationship. My oldest client is 95. She just had to give up her car. She is very independent.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


Attitude is everything. At the age of 58 ( I am no 71)I was in and out of a wheel chair for five months because of a broken leg. Other than the back of the chair not being high enough, I dose a lot and my head would bob up and down and wake me up, I found the chair to be comfortable. As the youngsters say "you go girl". :sm24:


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hildy ~ Love your attitude! I remember long ago one of my kids saying "Mom, you are such a Pollyanna!" They said it like it was a bad thing but I can tell you that trying to see the good in every situation will get you a lot farther than being a perpetual "downer". Everyone has trials in life but I have had more blessings than I can count, and I think God has blessed you too with the ability to be such an inspiration to so many others. Picturing you in that motorized grocery shopping cart for the first time gave me quite a chuckle! When you get that wheelchair..........have racing stripes put on it!

Hugs from Happycamper


----------



## mnorklun (Nov 22, 2014)

You have a great attitude and Children who love you very much, That alone is a great help. ! You are a very strong person and yes I believe God looks after us Who truely believe in himself !


----------



## greysmum (Mar 11, 2016)

WOW That is the best attitude to have. My nan lived to 101. Lived in her own home till 95 then due to failing eyesight had to go in a home. Great home she knew most of the people. At 98 she had her nails painted for the first time. At 100 she received a birthday card from the Queen. She had a party with friends and family. The Mayor of London also paid a visit. We never heard her say she was old. So you go girl we are only here once. Good luck.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

aljellie said:


> what a dynamite attitude you have, just roll your wheelchair over the toes of any doubters and keep on enjoying each day


Amen Sister!! I sincerely hope I have your attitude when I get there. Love your life ????


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I am so happy that your children have chosen to keep you in your home...among your things. God bless you and continue with your wonderful attitude...you're the best...and I hope to be like you at 91, if God wants me to go there. You are an inspiring person. Love to be part of your Knitting Paradise Friend...Hildy 3


----------



## Hatchick (Mar 11, 2018)

You go, Girl! Thanks so much for posting, Hildy. You are a true inspiration! :sm24:


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

WTG.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Your positive outlook has made quite an impression on me. I hope that I can make it to 91 with as much grace!!


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

What a great attitude. I am so happy you can stay in your own home.
Moonieboy


----------



## Aunt Sammie (Oct 10, 2014)

Great attitude! About wheelchairs (and other medical eqmt), check with your local Lions Club. They GAVE me one for my mom when she stopped walking. Good luck.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

God Bless You.


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

I feel like that as well, each day I wake up is a great day! It's what you make of it and how you treat other living beings, that's what makes you great!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mitzi said:


> Great attitude, that counts for a lot. Now no popping wheelies in the new chair when you get it!


How did you know?! I just told a friend that is my intent....woohoo! Am giving away some of l. rm. furniture already, especially anything with glass. I have a wonderful glassed, sunny fam. rm, so the l. rm is a cut-thru. Thx for fun remarks!


----------



## paulita52 (Jul 2, 2011)

God Bless you! I love your spirit!


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

And Medicare might pick up teeth for you as long as you are not in nursing home. You are blooming where you are planted. Great job kids!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Such a wonderful outlook you have! God Bless you! My mom is 94. A few weeks ago they told us she might have only hours to a day to live. Well, she showed them! Yesterday she was walking all around her assisted living home with my daughter, eating all her meals and getting started on a sweater for her great great granddaughter, who is due in July! She knows her time here with us is limited....she has so many health issues, but she's determined to live each day to the fullest.


Please give her a big hug and a "you go girl" from me. Life is for LIVING to the very end!!


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

My mother live to be 95 and thanks to my sister and my nephews was able to stay in her home. I have seen wheel chairs in thrift stores. Your insurance may paid for the chair. God Bless you and knit on.


----------



## moofin2 (Jan 5, 2014)

God Bless you and your children, for wanting to stay in your own home.
I had a stroke 12/26 and my Son got a wheelchair, raised toilet seat and a walker
from the Lions Club. They are all clean and sanitized and free. If you have a Lions club in your area,
they will be able to help you.
If you don't, your insurance will cover it.
Happy knitting or crocheting.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow, new wheels! So cool. Just you mind the speed limit! Love your positive attitude. You've go a lot of years on me, but I still get frustrated that I can't do what I did as a teen. I end up saying the same thing as you. "I'm not dead yet." Like the old guy in Monte Pythons "Holy Grail." Maybe you can send us a photo of you and your new wheels.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Love your attitude!. You have had a great time traveling through. I hope that others can learn something from your post. I also am happy every morning that I wake up above the green. I am very blessed also.


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

You are an amazing woman and wished I lived next door to you, although I am in SW FL. You have faith and a spunky spirit which will carry you along. Hopefully for many more years to come. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


Love y0our attitude. Keep up the good "work."


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Hildy, I love your attitude and can tell you are a force to be reckoned with. May you have many more years before you take your seat at the table.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

moofin2 said:


> God Bless you and your children, for wanting to stay in your own home.
> I had a stroke 12/26 and my Son got a wheelchair, raised toilet seat and a walker
> from the Lions Club. They are all clean and sanitized and free. If you have a Lions club in your area,
> they will be able to help you.
> ...


I have to reply to "raised toilet seat"! I have one on garage shelf. Son got one for me couple years ago. It is so thick my feet won't touch the floor! After he was back in Ga., I emailed him this..."Tried new foam seat. Fell forward, gashed my head, ended up in emergency room, 12 stitches, headaches, etc. Thanks, darlin'...no more gifts, please!" Now, folks, it was all a joke and he loved it!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

To all..for all! I am over-whelmed by your fun and loving wishes! Would like to say I am speechless, but that'll never happen! ???? Would love to answer each one of you, but then would need right arm therapy!! ???? Plate is full, but so is my heart with thanks to each of you for easing my pain. Why do I love you? Let me count the ways...can't count that high!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, I wish I knew you! I love your fiestiness! I would love to know your secrets for living so long. You are to be commended and admired!


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Love your attitude Hildy. I've got a dozen years or so to make it to your age. You set such a fine example. I have a favorite aunt that will be 91 in May and still going strong. She has to stop and rest more often, but not in a wheelchair yet. My sis and I go out to visit her every May to celebrate her b'day (she lives in the San Diego area). Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah! life brings new adventures, if you can live long enough. Make sure they get you a power chair so you can be independent. They can be so fun. If it had not been for my power chair for the last 11 years I would have died of boredom. Do take care and keep on smiling.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


Hilda, I love you! What a woman! I can't say if I have friends on KP but I know what a wonderful group of people are on this site. I think your attitude is WONDERFUL! God bless you!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

You have a wonderful outlook on life - truly an inspiration to us "youngsters" still in our early 70's!


----------



## cilla (Nov 6, 2011)

You are an inspiration to all of us. Your attitude is amazing. It's no wonder you have loving, kind children.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm only 70 yet, but having a positive attitude to life is surely one we can all take up. 

Have fun with the motorised wheelchair if you get one. I know of a lady who uses one - I call her Ton Up Tess. She isn't as old as you, but boy, can she make that chair go.

I hope that when I get older I am still able to knit and have such a wonderful attitude to life. Good Luck to you, Hildy.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

I love your attitude, looking forward for more of your posts.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Very happy for you that you able to stay in your own home, and I love your attitude, you are a role model and an inspiration, at 91 if I am privileged to get there, I want to be like you!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


You are SUCH an inspiration, God bless you abundantly on this part of your journey


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

We share a birthday, Aug19, I hope I am be blessed with a 91st (and more) birthday and to have your positive attitude. Hugs to you❤


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


What a joy you are and a second blessing that you would share this with us. I'm only 72, a youngster compared to your seasoned 91, but it seems that every day I find something else that hurts or doesn't work like it used to. I was just thinking the other day.....is living worth it if you have to depend on others for activities of daily living or you live with daily pain? and then here is your email and the answer is yes. Thank you.


----------



## Rainy69 (Feb 14, 2013)

You are fantastic  go lady x


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Hugs and kisses, woman!


----------



## dlee0716 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hildy3,

I love your post and your attitude so much so that I copied it and placed it on my computer. I'm 72 and love your outlook and hopefully, I can be as positive as you as I approach 91. Blessings to You!


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Way to go Hildy. Went from walker to wheelchair 5 years ago and yes am staying in my home
Unfortunately son in Minnesota. It's a challenge but well worth it. Really dont get out. Glad you have so much support. If you lived closer we could have races. Good luck
.


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

You are my one one of my heroes! As a caregiver, I have a client who turned 96 in Feb, another who will be 94 in May and one who is 93. All have gone through trials and tests but have wonderful memories even those who have dementia and Alzheimer's. I enjoy talking with them when I see them. Thank you for your attitude and the joy I received reading your post. Yes, a wheelchair but you are going to be getting around just fine once acclimated to using it. ????????


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Congrats! Who knows, you might make a century. But if not, your attitude is a great example to us all. :sm24:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Love your outlook! At 87 I am at the walker stage (fear of falling!) and hope to be able to remain in my home until.....I have three GDs who have home care experience and two have CNAs and they have all assured me of their care when needed. I am blessed with an attentive family all around. My HMO provided the walker when I had knee surgery and I assume would provide a wheelchair if needed.


----------



## darcor (Nov 30, 2012)

God bless you. I am 90 and feel the same way you do. The one thing we differ in, is I have been in a chair for approximately over 4 years. Talk to you in 10 years from now. Life is living to the fullest and enjoying every minute of it, no regrets.


----------



## Mema42 (Jan 22, 2017)

I am much younger at 71, but my body decided to rebel early. When my neurologist diagnosed me with Parkinson’s disease, he was concerned about depression. I don’t believe in depression. I believe in a loving God and a sense of humor. I have had over 20 surgeries, including three brain surgeries and one that left me with drop foot and practically bed bound. Therefore I am in a facility with round the clock care...but I can still laugh and I can still worship, so what have I really lost? Dear one, congratulations for loving the Lord and yourself! And remember, every night is just one day closer to heaven! “Another one bites the dust”. Hahahaha


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

With that great attitude, you will probably be repeating your words 10 years from now!!!!


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Love your attitude, and wish you well..Take each day as it comes and enjoy it to the fullest possible!


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Good on you!


----------



## Donna Hi (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you for this. My 90 year old mum passed in January after being bed ridden for a couple of years but she had a very happy attitude.
Whenever she asked me how I was, I would tell her, "I am great. The sun came up. And my lungs still go up and down."
Perspective is a big thing on how well you are doing. Yeah to the cup half full.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Bless you!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Good for you! I'm convinced that attitude has as much to do with longevity as health.


----------



## rockinrobin (Apr 15, 2015)

I like your style!


----------



## TinksMom (Mar 29, 2015)

If Tomorrow Never Comes
Ronan Keating
Sometimes late at night 
I lie awake and watch her sleeping 
She's lost in peaceful dreams 
So I turn out the lights and lay there in the dark 
And the thought crosses my mind 
If I never wake up in the morning 
Would she ever doubt the way I feel 
About her in my heart
If tomorrow never comes 
Will she know how much I loved her 
Did I try in every way to show her every day 
That she's my only one 
And if my time on earth were through 
And she must face this world without me 
Is the love I gave her in the past 
Gonna be enough to last 
If tomorrow never comes
'Cause I've lost loved ones in my life 
Who never knew how much I loved them 
Now I live with the regret 
That my true feelings for them never were revealed 
So I made a promise to myself 
To say each day how much she means to me 
And avoid that circumstance 
Where there's no second chance to tell her how I feel
If tomorrow never comes 
Will she know how much I loved her 
Did I try in every way to show her every day 
That she's my only one 
And if my time on earth were through 
And she must face this world without me 
Is the love I gave her in the past 
Gonna be enough to last 
If tomorrow never comes
So tell that someone that you love 
Just what you're thinking of 
If tomorrow never comes


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Your positive attitude toward life has led you to 91 years and there is no reason why it won't continue to lead you on. Circumstances change throughout our lives but those are adventures for us to try. So you keep that great attitude you have and enjoy the new adventures that are to come your way.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

WOW, you are one DYNAMO CLASSY LADY!! You are what the Bible scriptures describes as a "mighty one" to reach 91 yrs. young!!
I want to be like YOU when I grow up!!  I am 57...

And yes, you have been blessed with your kids to insist you live at home, where you will be and are the happiest. 
May you have many more HAPPY AND HEALTHY years ahead of you!

Warmest Regards and Warm Christian love to you.

RIO



hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

With your attitude towards God and your ailment, I can picture you up dancing very soon. Best wishes.


----------



## Ms.Lefty (May 6, 2011)

All I can say is 91 you are very Blessed. Thank GOD. Very good attitude and love your kids for looking out for mom.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Great attitude, Hildy!


----------



## citykat66 (Apr 15, 2017)

You are an inspiration with such a wonderful outlook. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Dociap41 (Jan 26, 2015)

I think that you are one fantastic woman! You can always google the lyrics of songs. I have done it for you for the song requested. Here are the lyrics!

If Tomorrow Never Comes
Ronan Keating
Sometimes late at night
I lie awake and watch her sleeping
She's lost in peaceful dreams
So I turn out the lights and lay there in the dark
And the thought crosses my mind
If I never wake up in the morning
Would she ever doubt the way I feel
About her in my heart
If tomorrow never comes
Will she know how much I loved her
Did I try in every way to show her every day
That she's my only one
And if my time on earth were through
And she must face this world without me
Is the love I gave her in the past
Gonna be enough to last
If tomorrow never comes
'Cause I've lost loved ones in my life
Who never knew how much I loved them
Now I live with the regret
That my true feelings for them never were revealed
So I made a promise to myself
To say each day how much she means to me
And avoid that circumstance
Where there's no second chance to tell her how I feel
If tomorrow never comes
Will she know how much I loved her
Did I try in every way to show her every day
That she's my only one
And if my time on earth were through
And she must face this world without me
Is the love I gave her in the past
Gonna be enough to last
If tomorrow never comes
So tell that someone that you love
Just what you're thinking of
If tomorrow never comes


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> Oh, I wish I knew you! I love your fiestiness! I would love to know your secrets for living so long. You are to be commended and admired!


Haha! I can answer that! God doesn't know what to do with me. Friends say "You are needed here cause you make people laugh and feel good!" If, true, I will accept it. I always leave my concerns at home..no ride in my car! Love talking to new people and always learn from the interaction. Amazed at what I don't know!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Dociap41 said:


> I think that you are one fantastic woman! You can always google the lyrics of songs. I have done it for you for the song requested. Here are the lyrics!
> 
> If Tomorrow Never Comes
> Ronan Keating
> ...


How I love this song by Ricky Van Sheldon.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

There are 2 kinds of wheelchairs. One is for transport, someone pushes you. Then the one you propell by using a wheel. There are also electric ones and you can get those sometime's slightly used.
If you get a prescription Medicare will pay part of the fee. Praying good things for you. I will be 88 in april, still drive, but do live with my daughter.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> There are 2 kinds of wheelchairs. One is for transport, someone pushes you. Then the one you propell by using a wheel. There are also electric ones and you can get those sometime's slightly used.
> If you get a prescription Medicare will pay part of the fee. Praying good things for you. I will be 88 in april, still drive, but do live with my daughter.


Thank you so much. This is one area I know nothing about and need all the help y'all are willing to share. Thank you for prayers. I depend on those. Every morning when I wake I say Thank you God for one more day! Not sure why I am suffering pain and when I ask him, he doesn't send me even a clue. His will be done, not mine, right?? Oops, I want an electric wheel chair. Thx for info.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

aljellie said:


> what a dynamite attitude you have, just roll your wheelchair over the toes of any doubters and keep on enjoying each day


Absolutely! Sending you only the best and most positive thoughts....????????


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Unless you have a lot of money, you can get an electric wheelchair through Medicare and your insurance if you have any. Also Medicaid pays whatever they don't if you can get on it. I suppose the rules are different for every state. I am in Oregon, and the rules for medicaid is, you have to qualify for 
in home care. Not just money wise but health and mobility too. It sounds like you would qualify for it to me. But of course I don't know about your income. I do know that it would be very hard to cook your own meals from a wheel chair. You just can't reach the stove well enough and that could lead to burns, bad burns if grease or oil is involved. Anyway, you could qualify and it wouldn't cost you a penny. Please check into these things. I would hate to see you get hurt and not be able to do the things you can do.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

You have a wonderful attitude.. My mom passed away 2 mos. before her 90th birthday. She too, was living at home until the end, having home health care coming there during the day. Family living near by helped out too.
God Bless You ! Keep your positive attitude...Like some one said earlier, Keep celebrating your Life.. 
I have to think of that, as I just lost my twin sister..


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I love your approach to life and living. Keep going and 'do not go gentle into that good night'.


????????????????????


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

What a great attitude! Remember 90 is the new 60


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

ceejay42 said:


> What a wonderful attitude Hildy, thank you for passing on your wisdom!
> And I dare say, as good as your kids are, you made them that way


Ditto!!!


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations on your 91 years, and I hope you have many more. You've still got a lot of livin' to do!

My Mother lived in an unassisted living apartment till she was 96 and drove till 95. She then moved in with my brother & sister in law. Passed away at 97 when a stroke finally took her home.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh I love your attitude....this is a great positive thread to read through


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> Unless you have a lot of money, you can get an electric wheelchair through Medicare and your insurance if you have any. Also Medicaid pays whatever they don't if you can get on it. I suppose the rules are different for every state. I am in Oregon, and the rules for medicaid is, you have to qualify for
> in home care. Not just money wise but health and mobility too. It sounds like you would qualify for it to me. But of course I don't know about your income. I do know that it would be very hard to cook your own meals from a wheel chair. You just can't reach the stove well enough and that could lead to burns, bad burns if grease or oil is involved. Anyway, you could qualify and it wouldn't cost you a penny. Please check into these things. I would hate to see you get hurt and not be able to do the things you can do.


See? Those are things I never thought of and I am ever so grateful. Cooking from a wheelchair? Missed that thought, altho I have a freezer full of easy meals, etc., but when those run out? Uhoh! I have been tearful today..not sad...emotional due to the loving kindness shown to me. I am indebted to you all and not surprised, just lucky that I have all of you to lean on. Thanks to each...I love you..
Hildy3


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

CarolZ said:


> Congratulations on your 91 years, and I hope you have many more. You've still got a lot of livin' to do!
> 
> My Mother lived in an unassisted living apartment till she was 96 and drove till 95. She then moved in with my brother & sister in law. Passed away at 97 when a stroke finally took her home.


Carol...what a wonderful post. I thank you so much! Pain indicates I feel, right? So, as long I know I can partipate on KP, I am alive, have my eyesight, and ability to hit the right letters to talk to all of you! Wow! Now that is a blessing. Thank you for telling me about your Mother..97! I have a few more years to go and I will! Where the spirit is willing, there is a way! Love you.


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

When you feel a bit down get the movie The Producers. They have one scene of little old ladies dancing with their walkers. Its a giggle


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so glad you can stay in your own home and that your family is supportive. You have a great outlook on life and I'm sure inspires all who know you. My dear friend who has MS just transitioned from a walker to a chair and it has been a challenge to find the right one. I hope you fight just what you need.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm happy you get the opportunity to stay in your own home. Many do not. And you have such a positive outlook. Good for you. I wish the federal government would adopt Maines program that I heard about where a family member is paid to take care of their loved one at home. (At least I think it was Maine). It would save dollars at the federal level that they spend on geriatric facilities and the care would be better. Or at least, that is my belief.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, getting old is an interesting adventure...


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

bbk said:


> I'm so glad you can stay in your own home and that your family is supportive. You have a great outlook on life and I'm sure inspires all who know you. My dear friend who has MS just transitioned from a walker to a chair and it has been a challenge to find the right one. I hope you fight just what you need.


To you and your friend..,.hi! So, okay, after my 4 pm pain pills, it is wine time..woohoo! My cardio said, fine, altho he did not say "together"! Hey! whatever cuts the pain, I say go for it!! 
Back to the subject of electric wheelchair which I will need. Check out the Go-Go ES2 . !9.5 in. wide, will clear my bathroom door (walker has to be turned). I really like the looks, but hate any company that will not list a price anywhere in ad. Bummer!. I finally left my contact number, so will see! I seem to know, already that I can't afford it or they would post the price!! I have to be frugal, so will keep you informed if I find something for us that is affordable. Love to you both. hildy3


----------



## knitsie (Feb 18, 2013)

If Tomorrow Never Comes
Ronan Keating
Sometimes late at night 
I lie awake and watch her sleeping 
She's lost in peaceful dreams 
So I turn out the lights and lay there in the dark 
And the thought crosses my mind 
If I never wake up in the morning 
Would she ever doubt the way I feel 
About her in my heart
If tomorrow never comes 
Will she know how much I loved her 
Did I try in every way to show her every day 
That she's my only one 
And if my time on earth were through 
And she must face this world without me 
Is the love I gave her in the past 
Gonna be enough to last 
If tomorrow never comes
'Cause I've lost loved ones in my life 
Who never knew how much I loved them 
Now I live with the regret 
That my true feelings for them never were revealed 
So I made a promise to myself 
To say each day how much she means to me 
And avoid that circumstance 
Where there's no second chance to tell her how I feel
If tomorrow never comes 
Will she know how much I loved her 
Did I try in every way to show her every day 
That she's my only one 
And if my time on earth were through 
And she must face this world without me 
Is the love I gave her in the past 
Gonna be enough to last 
If tomorrow never comes
So tell that someone that you love 
Just what you're thinking of 
If tomorrow never comes
Songwriters: Kent Evan Blazy / Troyal Garth Brooks
If Tomorrow Never Comes lyrics © Universal Music Publishing Group


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Glad you've got good kiddos and a great outlook. As they say, One Day at a Time!


----------



## MartieGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

God bless you and your children. I am so happy for you. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

MartieGirl said:


> God bless you and your children. I am so happy for you. I will keep you in my prayers.


Thank you so very much..I believe prayers help. Love you....


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am headed for bed and my Kindle..ready to face tomorrow, and God willing , I will be here...love to all and thanks! Never forget, you have been my caring, loving friends for years and I am grateful! Hildy3


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

Here is a link to the words to the song. Love your attitude and outlook on life. https://www.bing.com/search?q=words+to+if+tomorrow+never+comes&form=EDGTCT&qs=AS&cvid=0478b76d5e364c818e0c2902d502a804&refig=476b7426d7e1447ae0b1e453f6f1b9b2&cc=US&setlang=en-US&elv=AXK1c4IvZoNqPoPnS%21QRLOPDGjnbMygy0iIkhYPnvQZ755X4xTHemhXtbEg6EUWHJfvZQviBr%21zgNjCUtf04*OXx5hdvy6bTxUp6vbxlhtZH&PC=HCTS


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

hildy3 said:



> I am headed for bed and my Kindle..ready to face tomorrow, and God willing , I will be here...love to all and thanks! Never forget, you have been my caring, loving friends for years and I am grateful! Hildy3


I sometimes wish I could go to bed early. 
Glad you are doing so good. I hope you got the pm I sent to you and hope it will help you get your chair. Meanwhile, hang in there and keep that attitude going strong, it's amazing.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

You have a lot of spirit and sponk for a pity party. You go girl I high five and salute you


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

A big hug! May I suggest a light weight wheelchair and a comfy cushion? If you can try before you buy that may be a good way to go. Wishing you the best.


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your words of wisdom.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy you are able to stay in your own home. That is my desire also


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

You have a brilliant outlook and sound full of life. You are so right, enjoy every moment :sm24:


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

You have the perfect attitude. I wish I some of that. I'll keep you in my prayers. You'll be surprised at how many miles you can put on a wheelchair. I'm sure its not necessary to say, but, "take care".


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Now you can find wheelchairs at Wal-Mart or Walgreen for reasonable prices. Got my dad's from QVC many years ago light to lift and easy to get through regular doors. Gave it to his sister after he passed.


----------



## mljaeger (May 23, 2015)

God bless you and your wonderful attitude!! Also, God bless your children for believing it is best you stay in your own home.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you, Hildy! Not only do we learn about knitting, we also learn how to live a better life! I am blessed to have read your post! Hugs


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

We can certainly learn lots from you!!
Good luck in your new chair.


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

God keep blessing you! What a wonderful testimony!


----------



## crafty gal (Feb 20, 2018)

You are an inspiration. God bless you and your family!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


I just googled that song & this is one which came up. Just use the slider on the right hand side & it will take you down to,
"If tomorrow never comes". Its not ringing a bell with me yet, but I notice other country songs we have heard on the radio years ago.
Cheers
Moisey

https://www.scribd.com/doc/32896847/Best-in-Country-Sheet-Music-1996


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

You can listen to this one on youtube.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

What a wonderful attitude and outlook!! God bless you!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Keep your positive attitude. You are very blessed that your children support your wish to stay in your own home. Wishing you all the help and support you need and hope you will continue to let us know how you are doing. God bless you.


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


You will have more mobility if you get a wheeled electric scooter. I went to a medical supply place, and they sell new and used ones. I have a red, Go Go Pride that stays in the trunk of our car. It comes apart in 4 pieces. I have a yellow one for the house. About a year ago a Golden 4 wheeler (color red) with bigger tires became available. Then last August, a friend passed and his wife sold me their van that had an electric ramp in the back. This has been a lifesaver for my husband. He will drive me places, backs the cart down the ramp, I get in and he goes back into the van, reads or takes a nap. Last Oct. we went on a 28 day cruise with the GO GO and I went every where with it. My DH even added a bicycle horn as the ones that come with them are WIMPY!!! I got lots of laughs when I had to use it. People are very helpful as well as the crew. I paid between $500-$800 each for the 3 I have. They have arm rests, a basket in the front and the Golden has a place also under the seat. All 3 come apart for easy storage. Hope this gives you an alternative. Please let me know what you decide. HAPPY RIDING


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

Maybe you can use one of those fancy rolling walkers with a seat that folds down and has hand brakes like a bike. Costco sells 2 styles. Or one of those electric scooters that can be used in the home or for shopping. Just about every supermarket has some you could try out.


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

Sherryc said:


> Look into motorized scooters that you can get around in. They are expensive, but if you can afford one, they are wonderful. My mother had a motorized scooter that she moved around her house in and she loved it. Sometimes you can find used ones that aren't so expensive. Check out estate sales and garage sales and you might get one for fairly cheap.
> 
> And, 91 is not that old. My mother was using her little scooter until she was 94 so... go for it! You've still got some good years in you.


i just sent her a private message. I bought mine at a Medical Supply store. It was used but it is great. I used it on a 28 day cruise last October. Everyone was so helpful and also the crew. I went on tours and even got to shore on the Tenders.


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely great outlook. Only God knows the time, the day, the when of it all. Enjoy each as if it is your last and then you won't waste a moment of it. God bless and keep moving forward.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

judyb9 said:


> i just sent her a private message. I bought mine at a Medical Supply store. It was used but it is great. I used it on a 28 day cruise last October. Everyone was so helpful and also the crew. I went on tours and even got to shore on the Tenders.


Thx so much. All this is very helpful. I have been aware lately, that many non-automatic doors are heavy, and open out
Not in! Have already had to ask people to help and they are so nice. Guess where my favorite wine is? Top shelf...where else? ???????? letting go of my independence is probably hardest part of this! Guess it's my turn and "thank you" are two great words that all of us use. Bye for now..


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey! Everybody! This is Hildy3, sending tons of love to you, all of you!!! After all of that kindness and help, I am so sure I will be fine. And if I need you, you'll be there! WOW! That,s a Godsend!


----------



## patriciaah (Jul 13, 2012)

Awww, great attitude!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I love your positive additive. Glad you can stay in your own home. I am only 75, but God has blessed me so much. When I wake every morning, God has given me another day. You don't need pity, just joy. Hugs my friend.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

My father in law is 97 this September, has the same attitude, its great to see. 

I am happy for you that you have so many that love you.


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

My Dad is approaching his 90th birthday. Your out look on life is great. You need this. My Dads outlook has changed recently and find that his well being has also deteriorated. Good look with your wheel chair. My mom was disabled from the age 17 and had to go in a wheel chair in her late 30s. She had a new lease of life. The whole family enjoyed the new freedom this gave us. Enjoy hope it does the same for you


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Honestly, friends! I am overwhelmed by your generous caring and compliments on my attitude. If I can bring sunshine into just one life a day, I am rewarded greatly! 
I wish you all a wonderful day and thank you for your loving support.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

What a great positive attitude! Good for you...keep that wheelchair truckin' and enjoy every moment (something it sounds like you already know!)


----------



## Clackit (Jun 25, 2017)

Beautiful approach to accepting what The Lord gives us.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Your words and attitude are very inspiring. Thank you and keep on rolling! Much love!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

One more thing about selecting a wheel chair, measure or have someone measure the door ways in your home and get a chair that fits through the narrowest (for me that was the down stairs bath). My use of a wheel chair was temporary, due to a broken leg. So I rented rather than bought, but I discovered that not all medical supply places are equal. One got rather irritated with me, because I insisted on measuring the width of all the chairs they presented to me. Needless to say they didn’t get my business. The business that let me take my time and find a chair that would work in my home did.


----------



## zweigx (Jan 24, 2017)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


You have a delightful attitude and your children were blessed to have you as their mom, too. Just because he's a doctor doesn't mean he has all the answers... keep believing you can strengthen those legs and keep doing all the movements with them that you are capable of each day, several times a day... muscles can be strengthened through use. You are in my prayers.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> One more thing about selecting a wheel chair, measure or have someone measure the door ways in your home and get a chair that fits through the narrowest (for me that was the down stairs bath). My use of a wheel chair was temporary, due to a broken leg. So I rented rather than bought, but I discovered that not all medical supply places are equal. One got rather irritated with me, because I insisted on measuring the width of all the chairs they presented to me. Needless to say they didn't get my business. The business that let me take my time and find a chair that would work in my home did.


Thank you Katelyn.. very helpful info. I have had an awful time for months h aving to turn walker sideways to get thru door of bathroom. What builder ever thought that was acceptable?? The power chair I have been admiring is only 19 1/2 in. wide and will fit thru, but since there is no price in the ad, we all know it is too costly! Right? Thx again, friend.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

zweigx said:


> You have a delightful attitude and your children were blessed to have you as their mom, too. Just because he's a doctor doesn't mean he has all the answers... keep believing you can strengthen those legs and keep doing all the movements with them that you are capable of each day, several times a day... muscles can be strengthened through use. You are in my prayers.


God must have spoken to you in my behalf last nite, because I suddenly got stubborn and said I really don't like this, got up this morning, Sat., and decided to walk!! Walk to tbe mailbox, walk around the house for no reason...so it hurts! Well, work thru it, gal, til it doesn't! Right? My Dr's are on KP! I so love and appreciate each of you! Thanks a million!


----------



## zweigx (Jan 24, 2017)

hildy3 said:


> God must have spoken to you in my behalf last nite, because I suddenly got stubborn and said I really don't like this, got up this morning, Sat., and decided to walk!! Walk to tbe mailbox, walk around the house for no reason...so it hurts! Well, work thru it, gal, til it doesn't! Right? My Dr's are on KP! I so love and appreciate each of you! Thanks a million!


Great! Keep keeping on!!!


----------



## YarnGrndma (Nov 3, 2016)

I like your positive attitude! As one who retired from working in a retirement home, the people who had the best attitude about things happening in later years were the ones who lived the longest. There are many over 100, 104, 105, etc. who are fortunate to walk every day, help others; one lady volunteers out in the community; she's in her 90's. If we as a couple had to bemoan all the negative things that have happened to our family in the past, we would probably not be alive today; we in our late 60's. We have learned that God doesn't give people what they can't handle. We are grateful for each other, our family and while other people pity us for what we have gone through, we can see God's hand in our lives. We believe God plans our lives before we are even born. Negative reactions to life only cause someone to be grumpy and mean most times. Glad you can have assistance in your own home--I think health care in home is the new future; I think insurance companies will realize that it's far cheaper to keep someone in their familiar home setting than putting them in a new facility to live out the rest of their lives.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Glad you are in your home! My husband has been in a wheelchair for years. He played on the wheelchair tennis tour, and now is one of the only, if not the only college tennis coach in a chair. The wheelchair does not describe the person. Your attitude wonderful!


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

What a wonderful attitude, you are a very wise lady and an inspiration to us all. Enjoy that wheelchair you have earned the right to sit and be pushed, your 91 year old legs have done their duty and now it is time for them to rest.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

You are a force to be reckoned with hildy. My respect for your attitude knows no bounds! God let me have this thankful attitude at my time. Bless you and don't run any red lights in your chair.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, love...I needed that!!!


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

What a wonderful, positive attitude! I am 81 and hope I can stay that positive under whatever circumstances I find myself in if God gives me more years. You are an inspiration!! Keep up using those legs and keep us posted when you find your perfect chair. God bless!


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

I am not in a wheelchair, but if I ever did- I imagine it to be a nice, big "Relaxing" time. I always am wanting to sit down, while say I am in line for the cashier when shopping, or at an event, and I always think gee the wheel chair people "have it easy" (that is, when they don't have to push themselves along) I won't give you pity- wishing you well and I hope the new chair doesn't cause great expense to you. Hope your living arrangements/home is prepared for chair navigation too. Good luck!


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> For three days my legs have failed me! Surprise? Yes. Pity me? NEVER! "She ain't dead yet!"
> Dr. said, at 91, it will get worse, not better! I can't say I was prepared for this, but, I am not dead..yet!!!!
> I am "googling" wheelchairs! My children have decided I should stay in my own home (God blessed me with them)
> and have in home care when, and if, needed. Do you believe God gives us warnings? I don't know the answer, but it is that I have lived 91 years!!! Hello? If you are not even approaching 60 - 80, try 91? No comprendo? I wish I had the words to "If tomorrow never comes". I have said many times, I welcome awaking each morning. God has given me another day to be thankful for and spread joy. Remember! No pity party allowed!! Don't ever forget, if I don't show up tomorrow, I have had a great life and I love all of you! KP is a "friend-maker"!


I'm not up there yet, only 76, but hoping to be there one day.....for now when asked how I am my favourite response is, "I woke up this morning so I must be ok, thank you". 
This always gets a bit of a chuckle but I'm not kidding......how many people get to 60 or 70 moan about getting older......well we all know the alternative.....
I only know how old I am when I look in the mirror.....
Happy life hildy3.....you are an inspiration to us "young" ones.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> I'm not up there yet, only 76, but hoping to be there one day.....for now when asked how I am my favourite response is, "I woke up this morning so I must be ok, thank you".
> This always gets a bit of a chuckle but I'm not kidding......how many people get to 60 or 70 moan about getting older......well we all know the alternative.....
> I only know how old I am when I look in the mirror.....
> Happy life hildy3.....you are an inspiration to us "young" ones.
> ...


I'm 57 and old. Of course I've been a paraplegic for 45 yrs now. And 33 of those yrs. battling with chronic pain. People always say 'oh your Still young' - not sure if I like that thought or not. lol


----------



## judyb9 (Feb 28, 2017)

Aggie May said:


> I'm not up there yet, only 76, but hoping to be there one day.....for now when asked how I am my favourite response is, "I woke up this morning so I must be ok, thank you".
> This always gets a bit of a chuckle but I'm not kidding......how many people get to 60 or 70 moan about getting older......well we all know the alternative.....
> I only know how old I am when I look in the mirror.....
> Happy life hildy3.....you are an inspiration to us "young" ones.
> ...


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

PhoneGal said:


> I am not in a wheelchair, but if I ever did- I imagine it to be a nice, big "Relaxing" time. I always am wanting to sit down, while say I am in line for the cashier when shopping, or at an event, and I always think gee the wheel chair people "have it easy" (that is, when they don't have to push themselves along) I won't give you pity- wishing you well and I hope the new chair doesn't cause great expense to you. Hope your living arrangements/home is prepared for chair navigation too. Good luck!


 Thx for the wishes, all. Advantages that off-set pain, if you are disabled...first, apply for parking permit and if you have a cane take it with you to avoid all the nasty looks. Then try the motorized wheelchair..easy to get the hang of. When you cannot reach or lift something, ask another customer for help. People are VERY kind!! Got used, good shape wheelchair at Goodwill for $25! I have the very best insurance UHC offers..I pay nothing, as long as the Dr. takes Medicaid. That's about it. I hope it helps one or more of you..my dear friends. Pass it along. Love, hildy3


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Oh! My cup runneth over! Thanks everybody! You all came thru with kindness and encouragement, which didn't surprise me. KP friends are the best in the world! Told my darling daughter, and she said check Medicare, also, for chair. I love the idea of "motorized"! Do y'all remember last year when I first tried a motorized cart in grocery store? Mama Andretti!!! I pity my walls and doorways! Woohoo! ???????????? loads of love to all!


I'm going into a power wheelchair now. Been in a manual for 45 yrs. I really almost wish I had done it sooner. It's whatever helps us to keep functioning where we find ourselves in this journey. I know you won't do the speed limit and you don't have to!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> I'm going into a power wheelchair now. Been in a manual for 45 yrs. I really almost wish I had done it sooner. It's whatever helps us to keep functioning where we find ourselves in this journey. I know you won't do the speed limit and you don't have to!


Oh! Lynn! I can't imagine for a moment what you have lived thru. I am over a year into it, but it is better than the alternative. I am determined to remember that I am "alive and able to move around" and grateful for that. No! It is not easy to accept, but you and others do. God bless all of you! I love you ???? hildy3


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Oh! Lynn! I can't imagine for a moment what you have lived thru. I am over a year into it, but it is better than the alternative. I am determined to remember that I am "alive and able to move around" and grateful for that. No! It is not easy to accept, but you and others do. God bless all of you! I love you ???? hildy3


❤


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Go for it kid! Just think - your next birthday will be the second anniversary of you 46th!! (This only works with even numbers!) God Bless your attitude!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

mdecalley said:


> For you, my KP friend - God Bless
> 
> If Tomorrow Never Comes by Ronan Keating
> Sometimes late at night
> ...


This is beautiful.


----------

